# fuel pump question



## T_Top_Tony (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello. This is my first post so wanted to say hello first. I have a 70 LeMans with a dying 455 buick engine in it. I found a Pontiac 400 on Craigslist that seem so far to be in great condition. Only issue is they removed all the accessories and boxed it and lost that box. So I am piecing together pulleys, brackets, distributor... right now. My question is I have the mechanical fuel pump right now but no pushrod for the fuel pump. No matter where I look I cant find a listing for a fuel pump pushrod for a Pontiac only a Chevy. So does anyone know if GM used the same size pushrod for all its engines? Or maybe a part number for a Pontiac pushrod?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Welcome to the GTO Forum !

Pontiac V8's do not use a pushrod. The fuel pump has a long arm, which is moved up & down by the fuel pump eccentric, which is bolted to the end of the camshaft.

https://www.google.com/search?q=pon...j69i60l3j0.11008j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Some choose to block off the fuel pump mounting hole & instead use an inline electric pump, back near the tank. Some use both, switching the elec pump on, only when needed.


----------



## T_Top_Tony (Jul 7, 2016)

well sun of a gun no wonder i cant find any info on it. Thank you for clearing that up! That is pretty neat though this is my first non chevy and I didn't realize how different (innovative) these engines are.


----------

